

Ask HN: Review my startup, rantbase.com - RaynoVox

Hello everyone!<p>This is my first post on HN, but I lurk frequently.
I have launched the first beta of RantBase, a website where anyone can rant anonymously about anyone or anything. It is brand new (only 1 post), if you wouldn&#x27;t mind taking a second to check it out, and maybe even get something off your chest so the site has content. Thank you so much!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rantbase.com
======
ColinCera
Why would you do this? Is this the kind of "contribution" to the world you
want to make? (Contribution is in quotes because this contributes nothing to
the world; it subtracts.)

~~~
RaynoVox
Everybody can use some rant therapy from time to time. While anonymity brings
tastelessness, it can also be therapeutic. Also for comedy.

------
S4M
Do you know fmylife ( [http://www.fmylife.com](http://www.fmylife.com))? It
seems to be something similar to rantbase but with a more funny tone.

------
factorialboy
Clickable: [http://rantbase.com](http://rantbase.com)

------
palakchokshi
blocked at work Adult Material

~~~
RaynoVox
Certainly is not any adult material.. Possibly because theres so many "fucks"
on the page.

